# Fast or slow moving??



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

I haven't heard any of the weather guys say whether the storm is a fast mover or if it is going to hang around longer? That could make a huge difference on the snow amounts! They usually mention that in there forecasts?

mak.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I haven't heard a thing. I was waiting for someone to come out with that this morning and still nothing. If it slows down it could turn a 10" storm into 18" in notime, but then it could go the other way


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

i am not/will not look at the weather until tonite, ide prefer to be dissapointed on my own at home then at school! Like my sig says..........


----------

